# *Single Parenting Rant Thread*



## Rhio92

A thread for rants and screams about anything to do with single parenting :flower: Perfect for things that you don't think need a whole new thread :haha:


----------



## AbbynChloe

I hate cutting the grass - ridiculous I know, but that's a boys job!!


----------



## loopylou86

I am just generally scared of being alone and being a failure. Thats my rant ... this wasnt how I planned my life and I feel so crap its turned out so bad apart from having a gorgeous little boy x


----------



## emalou90

loopylou86 said:


> I am just generally scared of being alone and being a failure. Thats my rant ... this wasnt how I planned my life and I feel so crap its turned out so bad apart from having a gorgeous little boy x

I agree honey. 


My rant is that FOB has a say in everything when infact once he chose to see amelia every other weekend because he wanted 'a life aswell' that was how its going to stay, now he wants to see her every weekend which isnt good for me because we have family weekends etc. Im one of these people who drag up the past... :devil:


----------



## Ginger84

loopylou86 said:


> I am just generally scared of being alone and being a failure. Thats my rant ... this wasnt how I planned my life and I feel so crap its turned out so bad apart from having a gorgeous little boy x

Couldn't have written that better myself. Very annoying that FOB is swanning around playing 'happy families' with his new girlfriend and my son when it should have been me. Grrr


----------



## Rhio92

Ginger84 said:


> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> I am just generally scared of being alone and being a failure. Thats my rant ... this wasnt how I planned my life and I feel so crap its turned out so bad apart from having a gorgeous little boy x
> 
> Couldn't have written that better myself. Very annoying that FOB is swanning around playing 'happy families' with his new girlfriend and my son when it should have been me. GrrrClick to expand...

Ditto :hugs:

FOB's been suspended from work :gun: For not turning up! Today, we were arguing and he came up with a list of things he's done for Connor... That he blates made up! :growlmad:
My german friend has invited me and Connor to stay for a few weeks, but we can't ecause Dickhead refuses to let Con have a passport!
Aaaand I have a headache, and crave a slushie, the house is a mess but cba to move :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Oh, and he keeps hacking my facebook and putting stupid status' about how much I love him :bike:


----------



## kirst1805

does he have to know you've applied for a passport then?

xx


----------



## kirst1805

Rhio92 said:


> Oh, and he keeps hacking my facebook and putting stupid status' about how much I love him :bike:

and thats a bit childish of him.. :wacko:

xx


----------



## whoops

I'm mainly pissed off with the price of childcare here. Makes it impossible for me to work full time and afford a place of my own as a single mother. I'm stuck living with my bloody parents for another couple of years and I've already had too much of them.


----------



## lal

FOB wants to pretend we're a happy family when we're around family or mutual friends...then he leaves at night and finds new girlfriends and doesn't call/show up on wknds until late afternoon bc he is laying around with the tramp of the month...meanwhile I am raising a 6-month old by myself amd FOB says I could date too, that he'd keep him overnight once a week...like I'm supposed to find a boyfriend thats ok with a 6-month old baby AND seeing me 1X a week. Feels like my whole life is on hold and I have to hear about stupid FOB's love life in the meantime (small town). He sends pictures of our son to girls he is sleeping with & used to sleep with. Light at the end of the tunnel is I'm moving 1,000 miles away soon, thank God.


----------



## Rhio92

Dealing with evil spiders and climbing up ladders is defo a man's job


----------



## jessrabbit

wishing FOBs would give a s**t about LOs as much as we do


----------



## emalou90

im annoyed at everyone and everything at how my plan should have worked..
mummy daddy baby and my two cats.

now ive created a broken home and i absolutely hate it :cry:
i want it back..


----------



## moomin_troll

DIY does my head in but im not too bad at it and i need to cut the grass front and back to keep it short but im so bloody pregnant i dont want to.


----------



## moomin_troll

Rhio92 said:


> Dealing with evil spiders and climbing up ladders is defo a man's job

im so scared of spiders its unreal....defo need a man for that lol
im going to have to train my son to catch them for me


----------



## loopylou86

whoops said:


> I'm mainly pissed off with the price of childcare here. Makes it impossible for me to work full time and afford a place of my own as a single mother. I'm stuck living with my bloody parents for another couple of years and I've already had too much of them.

I am about to enter the world of single parenting and surviving on my own and I am scared! Its soooo expensive. x


----------



## loopylou86

emalou90 said:


> im annoyed at everyone and everything at how my plan should have worked..
> mummy daddy baby and my two cats.
> 
> now ive created a broken home and i absolutely hate it :cry:
> i want it back..

I feel the same, never imagined it would end like this :cry:

Funny thing is I have had one friend contact me wanting fun and another guy came onto me at the weekend and all are after 'just fun' and the fact I have a baby, they are running a mile and not interested.

Is this the way of the world? Men see baby and single mum and are not interested? Not that I am looking but it scares me so much! x


----------



## emalou90

loopylou86 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> im annoyed at everyone and everything at how my plan should have worked..
> mummy daddy baby and my two cats.
> 
> now ive created a broken home and i absolutely hate it :cry:
> i want it back..
> 
> I feel the same, never imagined it would end like this :cry:
> 
> Funny thing is I have had one friend contact me wanting fun and another guy came onto me at the weekend and all are after 'just fun' and the fact I have a baby, they are running a mile and not interested.
> 
> Is this the way of the world? Men see baby and single mum and are not interested? Not that I am looking but it scares me so much! xClick to expand...

:cry: ive been so miserable as of late. im now scared of losing my new partner of almost a year but seriously want to stop trying to keep everyone happy its doing my nut in! :dohh:
im seriously in a rut.. i want the family i planned, i dont want a broken one.. <--- edit: i realise how insensitive that sounds and im sorry!


its not true.. you'll find someone when you want too :hugs:


----------



## loopylou86

emalou90 said:


> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> im annoyed at everyone and everything at how my plan should have worked..
> mummy daddy baby and my two cats.
> 
> now ive created a broken home and i absolutely hate it :cry:
> i want it back..
> 
> I feel the same, never imagined it would end like this :cry:
> 
> Funny thing is I have had one friend contact me wanting fun and another guy came onto me at the weekend and all are after 'just fun' and the fact I have a baby, they are running a mile and not interested.
> 
> Is this the way of the world? Men see baby and single mum and are not interested? Not that I am looking but it scares me so much! xClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: ive been so miserable as of late. im now scared of losing my new partner of almost a year but seriously want to stop trying to keep everyone happy its doing my nut in! :dohh:
> im seriously in a rut.. i want the family i planned, i dont want a broken one.. <--- edit: i realise how insensitive that sounds and im sorry!
> 
> 
> its not true.. you'll find someone when you want too :hugs:Click to expand...

Do men ever grow up?!

I had a relationship that lasted 4 years (he was a year older) and when we split, he got with someone who had a child and done everything we spoke about. For 6 months I saw people who just wanted fun (one guy was two years younger, another was my age). Then I met another (4 years older) who wanted a family but was trying to use me to get a child as his ex's little girl wasnt his own. I ran a mile!! I then started seeing my LO's father (he is 5 years older) and it ended with us splitting recently as he just couldnt commit to us how I wanted him to (dont get me wrong, he is a great dad).

The guy who is a friend is 7 years older and the other one is 3 years younger. Both making it clear they wouldnt go near a woman with a child but if I fancy fun, let them know! 

As you can see, I have dated guys who have been a range of ages and they dont ever seem to grow up! I am so scared I am going to be alone forever :cry:


----------



## Rhio92

I managed to lower the cot, aaaall by myself. Which I'm proud of as there were no instructions and my brother fucked it up. Simple, but I'm proud :haha: FOB can take a running jump!


----------



## moomin_troll

i built all of coreys nursery set myself at 5 months pregnant without a man insight lol DIY is easier then men make it look thats for sure


----------



## Rhio92

moomin_troll said:


> i built all of coreys nursery set myself at 5 months pregnant without a man insight lol DIY is easier then men make it look thats for sure

Yeah, the stand there banging and sweating and making a mess, and turn round and say 'ooo it's so hard, you wouldn't be able to do it love'. Can we? Hell YEEEEAH!


----------



## moomin_troll

the only thing in my house i needed men to build was my bed because its a 2 man job and i wasnt willing to even try that hahaha


----------



## Ginger84

So frustrated- sold the joint family home at ex DH's request and cause i cant afford the mortgage on my own. Got a moving date in a couple of weeks and FOB has suddenly annouced he is going of the South of bloody France with his girlfriend so wont be able to help with the move!

Not only did he leave with nothing from the house and has left me to clear out junk, sell it, now pack it and then move somewhere else on my own. Cant even watch his son while i move.

His house, his crap, his son but why am i always left to do EVERYTHING! All while he suns himself on holiday.

what an arse.


----------



## emalou90

Ginger84 said:


> So frustrated- sold the joint family home at ex DH's request and cause i cant afford the mortgage on my own. Got a moving date in a couple of weeks and FOB has suddenly annouced he is going of the South of bloody France with his girlfriend so wont be able to help with the move!
> 
> Not only did he leave with nothing from the house and has left me to clear out junk, sell it, now pack it and then move somewhere else on my own. Cant even watch his son while i move.
> 
> His house, his crap, his son but why am i always left to do EVERYTHING! All while he suns himself on holiday.
> 
> what an arse.

FOB told me to leave as he didnt want to be a dad anymore and i left him with all my shit i didnt want.. i grabbed everything i needed and wanted and left..
why did i have to struggle with our 5 1/2 month old and pack all the stuff up..


a year later. the house is sold and all my crap is gone haha :thumbup:



sorry about your arse of an ex :hugs: :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhio92 said:


> Ginger84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylou86 said:
> 
> 
> I am just generally scared of being alone and being a failure. Thats my rant ... this wasnt how I planned my life and I feel so crap its turned out so bad apart from having a gorgeous little boy x
> 
> Couldn't have written that better myself. Very annoying that FOB is swanning around playing 'happy families' with his new girlfriend and my son when it should have been me. GrrrClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto :hugs:
> 
> FOB's been suspended from work :gun: For not turning up! Today, we were arguing and he came up with a list of things he's done for Connor... That he blates made up! :growlmad:
> My german friend has invited me and Connor to stay for a few weeks, *but we can't ecause Dickhead refuses to let Con have a passport!*
> Aaaand I have a headache, and crave a slushie, the house is a mess but cba to move :haha:Click to expand...

Apply for one anyway! Unless he has the forsight to have written to the passport office expressing his wish for his son not to have a passport you don't actually need anything from him to get one (I should know - FOB is on Issy's birth certificate but didn't know she had a passport until I told him we were going to Spain a few months after I'd got it...)


----------



## littlekitten8

Yeah your the mum so you can get a passport without dads permission. I am in the process of doing just that lol


----------



## moomin_troll

im feeling so tired today, all i wana do is go bed! i dont drive and ive got to go see the mw today and taking zane with me isnt easy, especialy when hes in a mood and doesnt want to leave the house :dohh: 
im tempted to get a taxi instead of the 2 buses but none of them around here supply a carseat and i dont fancy dragging mine around.

i have no idea on taxi rules about young children traveling.

im in a right mood today if u couldnt tell by my moaning lol


----------



## justlove

moomin_troll said:


> im feeling so tired today, all i wana do is go bed! i dont drive and ive got to go see the mw today and taking zane with me isnt easy, especialy when hes in a mood and doesnt want to leave the house :dohh:
> im tempted to get a taxi instead of the 2 buses but none of them around here supply a carseat and i dont fancy dragging mine around.
> 
> i have no idea on taxi rules about young children traveling.
> 
> im in a right mood today if u couldnt tell by my moaning lol


Can you not ask your MW to to come out to you? When I didnt need to have blood taken mine would come out to me, even after I had baby the HV would come just to weigh baby as it was such a hike/drama for me to get to the clinic as I dont drive either.


My rant today.......... gesh I'm so friggin tired so am feeling very emotional today!


----------



## moomin_troll

my mw knows my situation and no she wont come out to me :growlmad: last appointment i went to she was 30 mins late and i had to get zane from nursery.

after this appointment i think im just going to refuse to go into the surgery because i really dont see how they expect a very pregnant woman to get to them with a toddler in tow


----------



## emalou90

hbtfjdrskdnj esdjvn hw;q avbin ;ds/ckm vjmeambd ke;hgeu;u2jmod;jenwdsm,.bmv

:growlmad:


i love you girls :kiss:
you've been there for me (some of you) since the day of my BFP! :hugs:
so thankful to have you.
:hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Urgh im shattered! And James was doing everything possible to make me late this morning. And now I've been at work all day and since I've got home hes done nothing but whinge and moan and make a nuisance of himself. And I sooooo can't cope with it tonight lol.


----------



## emalou90

aw, littlekitten shove him off to bed asap! grab the wine and get relaxing! :hugs:


----------



## justlove

.


----------



## moomin_troll

i love zanes bedtime! lol
zanes been moaning so much recently and today he had a total melt down and was going crazy at me screaming. so hes now im bed and ive got my feet up till i have to do the kitchen. 

these are the times i miss having someone around so i can just sit on my ass and make them do the housework


----------



## Rhio92

I've got some new shoes, and for some reason, they've made my feet absolutely stink :sick: And it's toolate to have a shower...
I'm feeing pretty pissed off... But then I think, it's only my feet I'm dealing with. FOB used to come home with work every night absolutely effing reeking. And I don't miss that at all :dance:


----------



## moomin_troll

its never too late for a shower, or u can just shower ur feet if they are that bad hahaha


----------



## Rhio92

I did in the end :haha: Felt so rank, just coudn't cope lol  Have now invested in some odourease :thumbup:

I love MIL (FOB's mum's nickname) :cloud9:


----------



## emalou90

i have a tub of raspberry ripple ice cream...

its half empty..

i am armed with a spoon.

bring it on.


----------



## moomin_troll

my mil is really pissing me off. i dont even have to keep her in my life anymore so really dont no why im putting up with her shit!

ive done no housework today lol so tomorrow im guna pay for it hahaha

wooo enjoy ur ice cream
im loving cheese string atm


----------



## emalou90

now i fancy cheese strings :(


----------



## moomin_troll

im obsessed with them recently, my son doesnt go near them so i get them all to myself hahaha along with a packet of cheese and onion hula hoops and my craving a glass full or ice cube hahaha


----------



## Rhio92

I still care and worry about FOB :nope:


----------



## Surreal

Rhio92 said:


> I still care and worry about FOB :nope:

It's been a year and a half since I've seen him, and I still check on him. Though now a days it's to see if he's done the world a favor and died, yet. :angelnot:


Some days, I wonder if I'll ever get to the point that I'll forget him...


----------



## AppleBlossom

I hate being alone every night. And always worrying about little things like, what if someone breaks in or what if something happens to me in the night and nobody realises and Grace is all alone in the house?


----------



## Rhio92

AppleBlossom said:


> I hate being alone every night. And always worrying about little things like, what if someone breaks in or what if something happens to me in the night and nobody realises and Grace is all alone in the house?

I'm the same, since seeing Harry Potter, I have visions of me dying, and Connor sitting in his cot, crying alone with no one to help him :sad2:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww that is a really sad scene :( I have always worried about it, which is why I always get panicky when I don't feel right. It keeps me awake sometimes. What would happen if I had a heart attack, then comes the morning and Grace is stuck in her room with no food and nobody even knows anything is wrong. I hate it


----------



## Rhio92

Grrr :growlmad: If I want to go out, I'll go out, if I want to see a friend, I'll see a friend, if I want to meet a boy, I'll meet a boy, it's got NOTHING THE FUCK TO DO WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## Vinushka

Keep finding old wedding photos and cards he's written with "Love you with all my heart" on them... He won't even talk to me right now, don't know whether to cry or break something.


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: everyone x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Rhio92 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i built all of coreys nursery set myself at 5 months pregnant without a man insight lol DIY is easier then men make it look thats for sure
> 
> Yeah, the stand there banging and sweating and making a mess, and turn round and say 'ooo it's so hard, you wouldn't be able to do it love'. Can we? Hell YEEEEAH!Click to expand...

I've always done DIY & flat pack furniture for myself & my family. I wouldn't let FOB near it...he's not sure which end of the hammer is which lol! 
Girl power for the fact that actually...men aren't as needed as they think they are!


----------



## whoops

Why do I let him have so much power over how I feel? Just had to send him an email about something and I'm literally shaking now.

:nope:


----------



## Surreal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-OLLr7d17c

For all you single ladies with #&$^# for FOBs. ;)


----------



## Rhio92

Just got home from an aaaamazing time in Leeds... To find that FOB's got a girlfriend :sad1: I don't know why but I feel really upset about it :shrug: :/


----------



## emalou90

Surreal said:



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-OLLr7d17c
> 
> For all you single ladies with #&$^# for FOBs. ;)

i love skillet. mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:


----------



## Surreal

I'm moving house; packing everything myself, watching an eight month old while doing so, and with the help of my Ergo, I'll be helping to load the truck, too. Am I allowed to be proud of myself? :haha:


----------



## Vinushka

my husband... is already announcing his devotion forever to his new girl. It's three weeks since he left, and now he's finally decided to visit the kids at his own leisure.


----------



## Rhio92

Surreal said:


> I'm moving house; packing everything myself, watching an eight month old while doing so, and with the help of my Ergo, I'll be helping to load the truck, too. Am I allowed to be proud of myself? :haha:

Hell yeah! :dance:

And :hugs: Vinushka... What a great dad he sounds :roll:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Surreal said:


> I'm moving house; packing everything myself, watching an eight month old while doing so, and with the help of my Ergo, I'll be helping to load the truck, too. Am I allowed to be proud of myself? :haha:

Oh gosh.. you just reminded me.. I have to do that too!! hopefully before this baby is born, or he/she will have nowhere to sleep!! :haha: Who needs men to move house eh!?


----------



## Rhio92

My ex is now fucking stalking me! :brat: :cry:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Rhio92 said:


> My ex is now fucking stalking me! :brat: :cry:

:hugs: PM if you'd like to talk :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

Thanks hun :hugs: How are things for you? x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Not good at the minute , FOB is doing the same with me! x


----------



## Rhio92

Aww no :hugs: Bloody idiot!
If you need to talk, I'm always here! x


----------



## babymom18

It's tough
:|


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Groovychick

My OH is moving to another country! :cry: :(


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I just dont understand how he can make me feel like this! i hate him but i still love him :(


----------



## AbbynChloe

I wish I could love my FOB I wiah I could be the bigger person......

..... But i'm not and I hate him with every fibre of my being, every cell grrrrrrr dare I say it out loud I wish he would just drop...........


----------



## Rhio92

Every single little thing he does pisses me off and makes me want to slap his silly face in.


----------



## babymom18

My FOB acts like he wants to be around, yet ditches out on everything.


----------



## Groovychick

AROluvsJMP said:


> I just dont understand how he can make me feel like this! i hate him but i still love him :(

Me too. :( :hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

keep smiling girls you will get there in the end.... i hate my FOB for ditching our daughter for latest shag and cos his mum said so now hes taking me court cos I stop contact! umm hello your mother said you wasnt to have LO cos i wanted you to have her more then 20 hours a month!! but we are bigger and better then them... so hold your heads high... :) xx


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I Cant believe that you think your actually a decent person! leaving someone at 22 weeks pregnant is not okay you disgusting Mother effer!


----------



## iyawo

I hate him so much. Hes crazy, hes telling lies to his whole family about how im out for money to save face from leaving me pregnant, he treated me terribly in the last part of our relationship, hes not even divorced from his wife before me and hes trying to date again! Hes lying to me about how much money he makes so he can pay me less, hes THREATENING me with child custody suits which are a bunch of crap just so he can scare and intimidate me....WELL GUESS WHAT ASSHOLE?? I will NOT be intimidated, I WILL get a lawyer and you better watch YOUR back! I dont give a shit about your asshole family and the only way you will ever come near your daughter is if you start acting like a decent human being who cares and get your ass into counselling with me!! Stupid jerk.


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

:hugs: to you all.... well its nearly 4 months since FOB saw Maizie, still waiting to see if he gets legal aid cos he wants to take me to court cos i stop contact all the time! bullsh*t! if i stopped contact then why hasnt he once phoned/text to see how she is!? (like he used to when he was seeing her, and when i stopped it cos he kept ditching her)!

my life was quiet till he decided to do this court crap! aaaahhhh tosser! 
xx


----------



## JayceAnona

I know you're mad but I'm just being honest....you know you won't be able to come over here because my family can't stand you (with good reason), but you won't get a place of your own...I want to help but I can only do so much...I want you to see your son as much as you'd like, but I have to obey the rules of the roof I reside under.

So for now, you will be the part-time father you feared becoming. I wish it wasn't this way but the first six months of this pregnancy were rocky and my family won't let me live it down...

Something has to give. I still love you and I wish we could be a family, but I can't betray my own...if you got a place you'd be able to see him as often as you'd like. Other than that, I don't know what to do.:nope:

I keep hoping that maybe something will change for the better, so that our son can have us both around equally.


----------



## AbbynChloe

I hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him i hate him
x infinity plus 1


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Ahem *Clearing throat"
As you may or may not know - I don't like you. I just figured as many many other people know I might as well share with you - you're a little shit  There would be more chance of me chewing off my own foot then dancing the hokey kokey then CONSIDER spending even one fraction of a second in the same space with you. It pisses me off that we are sharing the same oxygen.
Really this was just FYI - Have a great day!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Why can't you just take some responsibility for your daughter? Your complete lack of interest and involvement is driving me mad! :(


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Why can't you just go away. We both know you'll be bored before he even starts to smile! & I'm sick of hearing about what 'your son' will be into....no he won't be, cos he's not going to turn out a fat useless lump like you!!!


----------



## angelpkj

i'm annoyed that i will have issues possibly 
after everythin i went thru with FOB i can't possibly imagine wanting a child with someone ever again i'd be scared stiff of them leaving me and being horrible again

and i'm annoyed that all my life has been turned upside down,i've lost friends,i have a baby to look after and i pay for this baby

while FOB goes out with MY old friends every weekend care free and spends all his money on himself and nights out

and it annoys me he paints this picture of himself to everyone that hes such a great caring dad and im the typical big bad ex


----------



## Rhio92

He is not a Dad, he is just a useless twat :gun: Dad's help out with their children, look after them when they are ill, etc. 
Connor's been ill with teething today... And where was FOB? No where to be fucking seen.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

You're a pathetic excuse of a father. It takes any idiot to create a baby, it takes a real man to be a daddy. I wish I could tell you never to come and see J again, he won't miss you - not that he knows who you are!


----------



## Rhio92

Useless fucking arsehole.


----------



## MummyJade

massive hugs to you all.... xx


----------



## iyawo

Dear Loser Asshole...
You're pathetic. You talk about being a man and women's and men's roles in the world. You talk about how much of a good guy you are. You don't give a fuck. You are totally crazy and all over the place. How are you going to look after a baby or have one iota of ANYTHING to offer a child? You don't care if the baby or me is healthy. You can't even clean your bloody house and you want JOINT CUSTODY??? I wish you'd just give me your cheques and get transferred far far away. And your family fucking sucks too. None of them has stepped up to the plate. Really? Your Mom is joining that Grandma group? IF she even knows Im pregnant she sure already makes a shitty granny. I haven't heard one peep out of her....ever. And your SISTER??? Oh she's just changed her mind about needlessly hating me and is just going to "be at the birth" now hm? hahahahah thats hilarious! I'll tear a shred out of her before she even sets one foot in my direction. The only way you'll be in my fucking life or ANY of your family is if i absolutely have to by law. You guys all fucking suck royally. No wonder you all stick together and have no friends. Good fucking riddance to you. I dodged a fucking bullet.


----------



## cabbagebaby

im happy you doing somethings you want to and i know you want to go professional in your cage fighting but i know you will put it before your son and i dont want that i know you denie it and say that wont happen but deep down i know it will :(


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Rhio92

Why the hell are you coming to my college to find me? :saywhat: 

Seriously, he's turning into a bit of a stalker :cry:


----------



## MummyJade

he came to your college why! hun you need to get like an injunction out on him, that is odd.... 
xx


----------



## Ginger84

Ex DH i wish you would realise how much it hurts me when you come to pick up our son with your girlfriend in tow, its like someone stabbing me in the heart to see you two together with my baby. Why do you have to be so bloody insensitive all the time?


----------



## JayceAnona

You're such an idiot...a real man wouldn't have given up and walked away so easily...but I'm not going to waste any more of my time trying to figure out why you made such a dumb choice, nor will I contact you....


----------

